# 360 degree rotating photography



## adam.peresz (May 30, 2014)

Greetings!


I made an autmotic device which help I can take 360 degree photos of a rotating object. The description about this device is available from the link below.

link


*This description is not taxidermy-related, please do not moderate.*


Adam


----------



## IzzieK (May 30, 2014)

I have heard of a tool you can construct to shoot different angles for an object to photograph. On a small scale, use a lazy susan.


----------



## adam.peresz (May 31, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> I have heard of a tool you can construct to shoot different angles for an object to photograph. On a small scale, use a lazy susan.



The rotation is performed by a stepper motor which cooperate with the camera. Check the video.






Adam


----------



## IzzieK (May 31, 2014)

This is too much work...I am not a techie. I've lost that ability when I married my husband.


adam.peresz said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard of a tool you can construct to shoot different angles for an object to photograph. On a small scale, use a lazy susan.
> ...


----------



## snerd (Jun 3, 2014)

Man, that's pretty slick! Unfortunately, my specialty is demolition, not creativity. I bet some of the more technically-inclined readers here will jump all over that! Thanks for all the effort you put into this.


----------



## adam.peresz (Jun 23, 2014)

fredcasey said:


> Picture of Simple 360 Product Photography ... create and publish an interactive 360 degree product rotations with almost no ... Turn table or rotating surface.
> 
> online Casino



Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2014)

The post you quoted had hidden spam to an online gambling site in it. The post has been deleted and the spammer has been permanently banned.


----------



## webrotate360 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty cool, Adam. Yours is definitely most advanced DIY turntable I've seen recently. Here's another one I liked, using a rotisserie grilling kit :mrgreen: which I think ended up quite sturdy although there's no stepper motor and no camera control like you have in your design.






Another interesting one I spotted recently which is also automated but again not much control other than the speed of rotation.. 360 Rotating Platform with fixed central platform


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 11, 2014)

Very Cool, 360freeze still lifes without the expense of buying 360 dslrs!!


----------

